# How many times do i groom a Yorkie?



## alinah100 (Aug 4, 2009)

I am getting a Yorkshire Terrier soon and I have heard that they are the only breed of dog that doesnt shed hair. I was wondering how many times a week/month/year do you cut and groom a Yorkie? 

Alinah100


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a 7 month old yorkie and she definately sheds. Not alot, but I'll see it on my clothes. I brush her everyday and I cut her about every other month. It seems to be good for Sadie, but she still sheds.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yorkies shed just as much as every other long haired dog. Dogs with long hair tend to shed MUCH less than short haired dogs, and are generally better for allergy sufferers. 

How often you need to groom her will depend on how long you want to have her coat. If you want to have her in a long show coat, you will need to brush her a few times a week, if not daily to keep her fur from matting up. If you want to keep her hair shorter, and lessen the amount of brushing needed (you will still need to brush, just not as much) you will probably want to give her a short clip every month or two. 

As far as bathing goes, that's pretty much up to you. You can bathe a dog as often as you want and it won't dry out their skin an coat, assuming you use gentle, high quality products. You might want to give Cloudstar's Buddy Wash (shampoo) and Buddy Rinse (conditioner) a try.. They are soap and chemical free and very gentle on the coat, and will leave your dogs fur VERY soft and nice smelling. I've seen it at Petco, and at lots of online stores for about $8 a bottle, and they go a long way


----------

